# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  3D Printing Show 2017 - CncProvn

## hung1706

Xin chào các bác !

     Lâu nay cùng với quá trình ngâm cứu và phát triển về lĩnh vực máy In 3D. Khởi đầu với rất nhiều gian nan và khó khăn vì cơ bản là phải tự ngâm cứu và làm tất tần tật các thứ. Trong quá trình khảo sát tại các thị trường trong nước, đặc biệt là tại các thành phố lớn thì "In 3D" luôn là đề tài rất "Hot" - đơn giản là vì là công nghệ mới quá hấp dẫn mọi người từ ánh nhìn đầu tiên. 

     Trong quá trình làm việc, nhận thấy khả năng ứng dụng công nghệ In 3D có thể đáp ứng rất nhiều lĩnh vực từ các vật phẩm trang trí cho đến việc ứng dụng vào các ngành Xây dựng, Cơ khí và Y sinh...vv. Cho đến hôm nay, nhóm nghiên cứu và chế tạo của chúng em đã có bước đầu thành công trong việc In ra các sản phẩm mang tính chất nghệ thuật - trang trí khá bắt mắt. Tuy nhiên nếu sản phẩm làm ra mà không có ai thưởng thức và đánh giá thì sẽ không thể nào phát triển thêm được. 

     Thế nên em mạn phép mở topic để trưng bày sản phẩm do chính nhóm em làm ra nhằm mục đích: Giao lưu - Trao đổi - Nhận xét - Học hỏi. 

     Kính mong các bác trên diễn đàn ta tham gia cùng với em, giao lưu các thành tựu và sản phẩm In 3D, cùng nhau đưa ra đánh giá nhận xét và đánh giá sản phẩm, xem xét khả năng hợp tác, tìm kiếm đối tác để phát triển công nghệ In 3D lên tầm cao mới. 

     Chân thành cảm ơn !

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

     Sau đây là phần Show time  :Big Grin: 
- Máy In 3D kích thước 200 x 200 x 200 mm.




- Máy chuyển giao nhòm như thế này  :Big Grin: 





- Một vài sản phẩm đã in 








Thanks các bác đã xem !

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, haignition, Tuanlm

----------


## hieunguyenkham

1 em này giá bao nhiêu vậy bác hung

----------


## Gamo

Giá 8tr thui bác

----------


## hung1706

> Giá 8tr thui bác


Kaka 8tr em kham không nổi đâu ợ. 

Cơ mà giá trị cái nào cũng có giá của nó nên em không bàn tới. Mà topic này chỉ để giới thiệu show hàng thôi nên có gì inbox em nha hehe.

Diễn đàn mình cũng nhiều cao thủ in 3d lắm, mong các bác tham gia cho vui nhen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Có in nhiều màu được hem?

----------


## hung1706

Hehe in nhiều màu dc anh, nhưng phải nối màu và sp ra nhìn không đẹp vì chỉ có 1 đầu phun. Tụi em đang nghiên cứu vụ Mix màu hy vọng ra 7 sắc cầu vồng hài hoà nhất  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Quá hay! Bác có thể, giới thiệu sơ lượt về firmware, software có thể dùng với máy? Nếu có thể thì có luốn ưu nhược điểm càng hay ạ.
Mình quan tâm mà não nhồi nhiều thứ quá, ngâm cú hết muốn vô rồi.

Thanks!

----------


## hung1706

Hiện tại nhóm em đang trong quá trình hoàn thiện sản phẩm nên chưa đưa ra được quy trình setup hoàn chỉnh. 
Tuy nhiên hiện tại trên các trang Web của adruino http://www.arduino.vn/ , https://www.repetier.com/documentati...-installation/ có trình bày khá đầy đủ. 

http://arduino.vn/bai-viet/846-may-3...dung-phan-cung

http://arduino.vn/bai-viet/884-may-3...va-su-dung-may

Các công đoạn chính
- Chọn loại máy, cơ cấu máy 
- Download Repetier + Marlin tương ứng 
- Config lại cấu hình (hành trình X Y Z. Home. Chiều cao đầu In đến bàn in. Vận tốc in. Gia nhiệt...vv)
Các phần phụ nhiêu khê lắm ạ  :Big Grin: . 

Trợ lý Du Thị Tiết của em sẽ hỗ trợ các bác phần Config này theo clip dưới. Còn nếu làm từ A-Á thì các bác coi từ clip part1 nha  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Tuanlm

----------


## ngocpham

Mình đang gặp vấn đề về chất lượng, in ra bị như hình

Link file stl: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:13391

Có cách nào khắc phục vấn đề về chất lượng này ko bạn? Thank you!

----------


## CKD

Thấy có vẻ như quá nhiệt hoặc làm nguội chưa đủ.
Bác quạt thêm chút gió vào sản phẩm, ngay đầu phun luôn thử xem kết quả có khá hơn không?

----------


## lekimhung

Không biết bác chủ có in gia công không, mình muốn in cái cyclone mini như hình này

Nhưng mà kích thước mini thôi, cao 150mm, đường kính phần lớn nhất phía trên khoảng 50-60mm, 2 miệng ống khí vào ra 16mm. Bác xem coi có giúp được không rồi báo chi phí cho mình biết luôn nha.

----------


## CKD

Làm cái này chơi nè bác chủ

----------


## hung1706

> Mình đang gặp vấn đề về chất lượng, in ra bị như hình
> 
> Link file stl: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:13391
> 
> Có cách nào khắc phục vấn đề về chất lượng này ko bạn? Thank you!


Vấn đề bị kéo nhựa này thì bác xem lại phần đầu kim phun, motor đùn nha, cho thêm phần giải nhiệt ngay đầu phun luôn cho mát. Có thể là do kẹt nhựa nên khi không đùn ra nhưng vẫn còn độ nén bên trong nên nhựa vẫn bị kéo ra, tốc độ in và tốc độ đùn chưa hợp lí cũng gây ra vấn đề tương tự. Chúc bác thành công ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

ngocpham

----------


## hung1706

> Không biết bác chủ có in gia công không, mình muốn in cái cyclone mini như hình này
> 
> Nhưng mà kích thước mini thôi, cao 150mm, đường kính phần lớn nhất phía trên khoảng 50-60mm, 2 miệng ống khí vào ra 16mm. Bác xem coi có giúp được không rồi báo chi phí cho mình biết luôn nha.


Em có nhận in gia công nhưng chỉ in chi tiết nhỏ có thời gian in <8h (in lâu quá dễ hư sp vì nhiều lí do ạ). Chi phí tuỳ thuộc vào chi tiết sp và thời gian in em sẽ cố gắng báo giá hợp lí cho các bác. Bây giờ bên ngoài in gia công đến 60k/1h quá đắt nên em sẽ cố gắng giá tốt nhất có thể.
Các bác có thể inbox hoặc email cho em, gửi file .STL cho em để em xem chi tiết và báo giá nhé  :Big Grin: . 
Thanks các bác ạ !

----------


## hung1706

Hehe mấy món đồ chơi như bác CKD đưa ra nhòm thấy hay vậy chứ in được nó cũng lắm công phu lắm đấy ạ. 
Em chưa dám đu theo hít lá đu đủ như thế nhưng sẽ sớm thui hehehe.

Các cách cải thiện chất lượng mẫu in  :Big Grin: . Bắt đầu từ Fan coolling

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ cho hỏi xíu.
Thấy có nhiều loại đầu đùn khác nhau. Lại có loại motor đùn nó dính với đầu dùn, có loại thì nó truyền qua cái ống.

Vậy loại nào ưu/nhược thế nào? Bác chủ có thể cho vài ý kiến được không ạ.

Một bộ đùn hoàn chỉnh, tốt, theo bác chủ thì như thế nào. Nếu được thì mua ở đâu (VN) thì tuyệt.
Định nhân bản 1 con theo ý, mà chưa có rỏ lắm về vụ này. Mấy sp đã làm, toàn quăng nhờ đứa bạn nó in dùm, máy thì máy mua nên nội bộ bên trong chẵng rỏ.

Thanks!

----------


## hung1706

> Bác chủ cho hỏi xíu.
> Thấy có nhiều loại đầu đùn khác nhau. Lại có loại motor đùn nó dính với đầu dùn, có loại thì nó truyền qua cái ống.
> 
> Vậy loại nào ưu/nhược thế nào? Bác chủ có thể cho vài ý kiến được không ạ.
> 
> Một bộ đùn hoàn chỉnh, tốt, theo bác chủ thì như thế nào. Nếu được thì mua ở đâu (VN) thì tuyệt.
> Định nhân bản 1 con theo ý, mà chưa có rỏ lắm về vụ này. Mấy sp đã làm, toàn quăng nhờ đứa bạn nó in dùm, máy thì máy mua nên nội bộ bên trong chẵng rỏ.
> 
> Thanks!


Em thì chọn cái bộ có đầu đùn rời và motor đùn rời với nhiều mục đích :

* Ưu điểm
- Tuỳ chỉnh được cấu hình máy mà không vướng víu phần kéo nhựa 
- Gá lắp đầu đùn + quạt vô tư (chơi 3 cái quạt là mát từ đầu đến đít  :Big Grin: )
* Nhược điểm
- Bộ kéo nhựa và đầu in xa nhau sẽ hao phí 1 khúc nhựa và khả năng kéo nhựa - đùn nhựa yếu hơn

Gửi các bác trang web mua linh kiện, có thể chọn theo Kit Khung máy + Điện hay chỉ Kit Điện thôi nhé. http://www.linhkien3d.com/

----------


## lekimhung

Mình thì không biết vẽ, vậy là bó tay rồi hả bác chủ.

----------


## hung1706

Hehe anh có bản vẽ Cad hay vẽ tay gì hông, chứ em hổng có hình ảnh gì là máy in of em bó tay ấy  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocpham

> Mình thì không biết vẽ, vậy là bó tay rồi hả bác chủ.


Nếu không biết vẽ thì bạn cứ lên https://www.thingiverse.com/ tải file về in. Trang này có đủ thứ trên đời

----------

hung1706

----------


## hung1706

Hehe các bác có thể lên trang này cũng có nhiều nè. File Part hay STL đều có : https://grabcad.com/library

----------


## ngocpham

Mới vệ sinh đầu in lại, kết quả được như vậy

----------

Gamo, hung1706, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

> Mình đang gặp vấn đề về chất lượng, in ra bị như hình
> Đính kèm 32617
> Link file stl: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:13391
> 
> Có cách nào khắc phục vấn đề về chất lượng này ko bạn? Thank you!


--- Em thì dùng cái Repetier để xuất code cho nó, như khi di chuyển đầu in từ vị trí này (ngừng đùn nhựa) sang vị trí khác để in tiếp thì trong Repetier có chế độ rút ngược cái dây nhựa lại, vì trong lúc di chuyển nhựa nó đã lỏng rồi nên cứ theo trọng lực rớt xuống dưới thôi, nếu rút lên một đoạn nó sẽ hạn chế được cái này nhiều. Làm kiểu máy in có motor kéo nhựa gần với cái bec thì nó cũng đỡ hơn, còn motor để xa cũng dễ bị cái này, vì cái ống teplon dẫn nhựa cũng có độ hở nên khi rút nhựa lại cũng ko nhiều.

----------

CKD, Gamo, GOHOME, ngocpham

----------


## hung1706

Dạ hiện tại bên em đang tìm đối tác để tạo khuôn mẫu cho vài sp để sx hàng loạt  :Big Grin:

----------


## zbrush

chắc phải về làm 1 con máy in 3d thôi

----------

